# MeatHead Instructions



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Holy moly those look great!

I'm getting hungry...


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow this is great I love it.


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the post! I think he will look wonderful with an eyepatch for our pirate party! Lisa In Indiana


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

CORRECTION!!! You will need TWO (2) pounds of thinly sliced deli ham.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hahahaha..Spokieeeee..Great I like a Lottt.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe! Great Halloween food display!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing 
Last year I made mine with ketchup!!! It worked


----------

